# Anyone know what this string notation means?



## novicecomposer (Sep 20, 2019)

Mozart's Requiem, Dies Irae bar# 2-3:






5/4/2 - 6/5? Never seen such thing.


----------



## mducharme (Sep 20, 2019)

That's a continuo part (cello, bass, and organ). Those are figured bass symbols showing the chords that the organist would play. Figured bass was the baroque equivalent of Jazz chord symbols on a lead sheet (except showing the bass line instead of the melody). The cello and bass would only play the line and ignore the figured bass symbols.


----------



## CT (Sep 20, 2019)

Figured bass - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Sears Poncho (Sep 20, 2019)

It's figured bass.


----------



## Living Fossil (Sep 20, 2019)

As written above, it indicates the chords. The first one is Asus4/7 with the sus 4 (d) in the bass; the second one is A7 with c# in the bass.


----------



## novicecomposer (Sep 20, 2019)

Ha, that's interesting. Thanks guys.


----------

